# Any Hammock users?? Camping or otherwise?



## paper (Dec 13, 2014)

I've been a motorcycle camper for a few decades and with experience comes knowing what works and what doesn't.. One of my only complaints is camping on less than level terrain, and the issues that go with it.. Sliding all night, repositioning yourself, and then going back to sleep only to do it again. :x 

I'd discussed hammock camping with a few people and while I thought I understood the practice, I was a LONG ways off.. I was under the assumption that you slept like a banana, were quick to fall out, that there was no protection from the bugs or elements, and that it wasn't comfortable. 

Well, I was wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong. [-X 

I did a little investigation and found out several things.. You actually sleep flat in a hammock because you sleep at an angle in the hammock, rather than straight from support to support. Also, you have to actually work to just get out of a hammock, let alone fall out. Today's hammocks have many options for protection from bugs, and there's numerous tarp options that keep you drier than in a tent, and last but far from least, comfort.. I sleep so well in a hammock I got rid of my regular bed and sleep in a hammock full time!! :shock: 

Some of the other things I found is that hammocks have you in the breeze, so you sleep much cooler than in a tent.. So much so that you actually may desire insulation under you in temps as high as 80 degrees. This makes what might have been a miserable night in a tent, a comfortable night in a hammock when battling a warm night.

Anyway, I can go on and on.. But here's a photo of my hammock in a location that would have never been close to flat enough for tent camping.. This weekend had a day of rain and I was dry and comfortable under my tarp, enjoying a few beers with others. 







What else is really odd is that it's driven me to make some of my own gear.. My underquilts (bottom insulation) are modified military poncho liners and I now make my own hammocks. At 49 I finally bought my very own sewing machine (I mean Thread Injector!!)


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 13, 2014)

What material are you using for your self made hammocks?


----------



## countryboy210 (Dec 13, 2014)

You Might Want To Check On This Site For All Kinds Of Information . . .

https://www.hammockforums.net

I've Been A Member There For A While And Learned A Lot. Got My Hammocks, Cook Stoves, And Some Other Gear Off There As Well.


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 13, 2014)

My brother had an Army surplus hammock with a roof and screened sides. Pretty sweet. I've just got a backyard version but it's the way to spend a sunny day - assuming there's beer nearby.

As far as camping goes it seems like a nice way to go except in some parks the regulations don't permit tying anything to the trees. I was asked at a National Park campground to take down a clothesline once. If you're on a cycle it sure would save room. I used to hitch-hike camp and a small plastic tarp served as my tent. I know sometimes when it was cold I was insulated by the ground while others on cots got cold due to the cold air coming from below. On hot nights I bet the opposite affect would happen and the hammock might/would keep you cooler.


----------



## paper (Dec 13, 2014)

I second HammockForums.. A HUGE wealth of info!! 

As far as material, I'm using 60x126 crinkle taffeta. https://www.tableclothsfactory.com/tablecloths-Table-Linens-Chair-Covers-Sashes-s/132.htm

At $12 each, they're cheap and easy.. I'm just sewing a 1" channel on each end, and bunching the ends with a 12" zip tie, and I then use self made endless loop made with Amsteel rope.. A quick loop around the end of the end and we have one hammock.

I currently have 3 of the same and I wash them in the delicate cycle after a couple weeks of use.. Just like any bedding, the hammock absorbs oils from the skin and the hammock's support design eliminates a need for a pillow..
And I'm using a KAQ Jarbidge underquilt at home from https://www.arrowhead-equipment.com/

For top insulation, I removed the zipper from a $12 Walmart sleeping bag and sewed the foot area together.. 

This all came about because my 25 year old mattress wasn't giving me a good sleep.. Before spending hundreds on a new mattress I thought I'd try a indoor hammock, since I could make the whole setup for less than $100.. Worst case scenario, I can still use it for camping. 

Luckily I haven't run into any issue where I can't use them. I've made my own straps and I pad them well to eliminate damage to trees when camping. Once the straps are secure, I use Amsteel rope between the strap and hammock..


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 9, 2015)

I use these:






Makes a nice, bug-free setup.


----------



## paper (Jun 10, 2015)

I was the lone hanger at the MN BMW rally last weekend.. It actually got down to 40 degrees Saturday night and I had my cold weather gear, a 20 degree Arrowhead underquilt and a 20 degree down bag that I zip up the first 1' and just pull around me.. I was completely comfortable and much better than some who were camped around me.. :shock: A couple camped near me said they froze their pattooty off all night in their tent.. I felt bad for them, as I was warm enough that I didn't need the extra fleece bag I'd brought along.. If I knew they were cold I'd have loaned it to them..


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 10, 2015)

Not camper....but, I've had a hammock in my yard for the last decade. One of the big two man with pillow. Couldn't live with out one.


----------



## Skiffing (Jun 10, 2015)

[youtube]rj9IihjjpuU[/youtube]


----------



## paper (Aug 17, 2015)

Went to the ADVrider Central rally last weekend and it was pretty warm.. So warm I didn't want to be in a tent, and I didn't have a campsite reserved. Usually not an issue giving someone $20 to share a site for a weekend, and I had a spot offered to me before I got my helmet off..

Because I didn't know the area and campground, I brought both a tent and hammock.. Luckily the site was perfect for a hammock, with several locations to hang in the back end of it. 
It was perfect for the hammock, with a light breeze and mid 60's at night.. I'd have been miserable in a tent (as many other were)..


----------



## VinTin (Aug 17, 2015)

I camp in a War Bonnet Black Bird hammock w/fly.

If lucky I can find a ramp with shower and bathroom and launch from there and find a spot along the river or lake in the boat to hammock camp for the night. My longest hammock boat camping is eight days.

I'd like to find others interested in water trips and camping. The group I boat with mostly stay in motels.


----------



## southernboi318 (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Attwanl (Aug 21, 2015)

I have backpacked a lot, and I used a hammock all thru Central America and the Appalachian Trail. I have even stayed at hammock hotels, you rent one their hammocks, or bring your own. Very comfortable to sleep in. When I younger (and single) had one hanging in living room. I preferred it to the couch. 
They provide extra beds in a flash for company too. My nephew and nieces love them. I just hang them out on the porch.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Another good thing about hammocks is that with my lower back problems, I find them far more comfortable than a bed or a couch.


----------

